# My pew's



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They're so big! And gorgeous!


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That great big one just stands out in the crowd!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, the big one is mother of 2 of those, and they are about 2 months old. Im sure they will grow up tho the size of their mom.  
There is one male also, and one 5 weeks old female, just for the picture.


----------



## Luc86 (May 14, 2009)

They are georgeous  Very nice animals


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful mice!


----------

